# Porter Cable Reconditioned Tools



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I have purchased several reconditioned tools over the years with no problems Just watch shipping costs.


----------



## Rayce (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks -- Glad to hear you've had good luck. They're shipping standard for free right now so I might go for it.


----------



## ewils91 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've purchased a half dozen or so P-C recond tools so far no problems at all.:no:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't have a problem with factory recon tools per say. I have a few of them with no complaints. The prices at the PC site are pretty eye catching, but like said before, their shipping costs are ridiculous, and they accept no responsibility for the tools arrival condition if you don't purchase the extra insurance. Scroll down and read all their conditions and fine print, and the price no longer seems that great.


----------



## ewils91 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm lucky I've got a Porter Cable, Dewalt tool store 6 miles from my house. They sell reconditioned as well as new. Same price as web site with no shipping.:thumbup:


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I also have a few reconditioned power tools and have been satisfied overall.

Ditto on watching the shipping costs and the reading of the fine print. Some folks use shipping and handling charges as a profit center, especially on auction sites where the listing fees are contingent upon the final selling price. Lower selling price = lower listing fees, with the shortfall for the seller being offset by much higher S&H charges. Listing fees and transaction fees do not apply to S&H. Bottom line is that the buyer is paying just as much, if not more for what at first glance appears to be a really great deal.

I always check Amazon first as many of their tools are eligible for free shipping and their prices are usually better than most.


----------

